# Sea Monster washes up?



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I have always found giant animal finds to be very interesting. :coolvil:

http://www.pawnation.com/2012/03/26/sea-monster-washes-up-on-south-carolina-shore#page=1?icid


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I just watched "Tremors" and this animal is a dead ringer for the graboids


----------

